# Modified Northerner's BB



## e~shot

Modified version of Northerner's BB


----------



## Hrawk

Good job E~Shot !

If I can make one small suggestion... I have found that when you put lanyard holes on the PDF, it really helps to put in a set of cross hairs over the hole to help find the exact centre when drilling. Same with holes for tubes etc.


----------



## Classic Slingshot

Very nice design Irfhan.


----------

